# Hydraulic Liftgate not staying up



## berlincam86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok so I bought a eagle Liftgate for my truck. Didn't have the pump, hose and cylinder in it. Found those parts used put them in but the Liftgate bleeds down. Is it because I'm using transmission fluid instead of hydraulic fluid? Or is the release valve slightly stuck open? It's a gravity down/power up type of lift.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Your release has an issue. I have a tailfate lift pump and have to look at it. I think there is a oneway valve that needs to be there too.


----------



## berlincam86 (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok I'll look into it. So the tranny fluid should be fine to use?


----------



## berlincam86 (Feb 26, 2008)

I finally got around to working on it. It was the release valve. I took it out and the tip of the valve is threaded with a locknut. It came loose and the tip loosened so the valve inside wasn't sealing. I tightened it all up and it works great no more problem. Thanks for the help.


----------

